# December 2010 Photo Challenge



## CyBeR (Dec 3, 2010)

The theme for December is :




*The gift of giving
*​ 

_I felt we could keep things seasonal for December (and Heck, I don't have another idea better) so let's see what you can derive from this one. I would encourage this time that if you use 2 photos, you may link your interpretation between the two. _


The usual rules apply:

- only two photographs per participant
- do not use photographs already posted around the site
- voting begins on, or around, the 27th of the month
- the winner must post a new challenge within a couple of days
*- all Chrons members welcome to enter*
*- all Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)*



And just to clarify:

- the photograph _must _be one you have taken yourself (perferably   one you have taken for the challenge, but posting old photos is fine as   long as YOU took them)


----------



## Mouse (Dec 8, 2010)

These pictures are crap, but can't think of anything better! It's my best mate's daughter's 1st birthday this weekend, so I've been wrapping presents. Yes, I used Christmas wrapping paper.


----------



## J Riff (Dec 13, 2010)

free and I got some nice incense for a dollar.


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## StormFeather (Dec 18, 2010)

My first entry - hopefully speaks for itself . . .


----------



## StormFeather (Dec 18, 2010)

And giving a horse chestnut to a lovely deer:






Bit blurry as I wasn't actually expecting her to get so close!


----------



## sloweye (Dec 19, 2010)

Giving the birds some bread this afternoon. 


(click to open)


----------



## Allanon (Dec 20, 2010)

Don't know if this will looke right, but if it comes out well, this is the picture we have put in our special Christmas cards and GIVEN to Family, does that count?

And i dont understand how everyone else has large photos here but me!!!


----------



## mosaix (Dec 27, 2010)

Before:







And after:


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 27, 2010)

Okay, entries are now closed.

The rules for voting are as follows:

*Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge

Please do not vote for yourself

You may only cast your vote once

The poll will end at 11:59 pm on the 31st of December 2010 (GMT)

The winner will decide the challenge theme for January! 

Good Luck Everyone!!! 

TO VOTE, FOLLOW THE LINK:

December Photo Challenge - THE GIFT OF GIVING - Poll (poll 4302006)*​


----------

